# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Is a Hair Transplant Advisable When Losing Hair Rapidly?|Dr. Robert True, New York

## tbtadmin

Question Submitted Through iahrs.org

I have been noticing that my hair has been falling out faster than ever lately. I’ve been losing it for about 5 or 6 years but for this time it has been kind of slow. I have been looking into having a hair transplant but now I think it’s critical that I have one as soon as possible.  Do you think it makes sense to do this now or should I wait until all of my hair falls out to see what I have to work with? I really do not want to wait.
Thanks!
*
IAHRS Member Robert True, M.D., MPH of New York Responds:*

----------


## Winston

This was a very honest answer and I appreciate that.

----------

